# tangerine in the cosmos



## mysteryscribe (Jan 19, 2007)

What's kinky about this youi ask, well I'm gonna' tell you... To being with it is 46mm shot in a cobbled together 6x7 camera.  Image was 4x7 mm when developed.  It is color film developed in black and white chemistry then printed color. The tangerine had to be colored in.


----------



## Jazz (Jan 20, 2007)

Ive been staring at this photo for a while.  Finally, I see the purple cosmos monster guy with the two eyes, one in the upper left and one in the top middle that is smushed and has no eyeball, and I see the guy peein in the upper right, and well, your profile there says its okay to edit (hope you don't mind), so now I see a photo of earth taken on opening day of the baseball season last year, but I still cant figure out what to do with the dead shrimp in the foreground.   What are your thoughts, Hobson?


----------



## mysteryscribe (Jan 20, 2007)

Actually I like what you did a lot.  Wonder how many other interpretations of this there could be.  Mine was a simple wysiwyg kind of thing but I like yours a lot.


----------



## EBphotography (Jan 21, 2007)

Both of these are very creative, and I like them a lot!  Nice job MS and Jazz!


----------



## mysteryscribe (Jan 21, 2007)

Well my part was mostly an accident...


----------



## Jazz (Jan 22, 2007)

ms - happy accident

thanks EB.  Have at it if you like.  Plenty of space left.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Jan 22, 2007)

I like that last one by jazz was almost 3D


----------



## Jazz (Jan 23, 2007)

good one - you set me up for this comeback


----------



## mysteryscribe (Jan 23, 2007)

Well some things just seem to grow proton torpedos


----------



## terri (Jan 24, 2007)

Freaks, all of you. 




....love them! :thumbup: 

 Any minute now we'll be on red alert.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Jan 24, 2007)

rhomulins all of you


----------



## terri (Jan 24, 2007)

mysteryscribe said:


> rhomulins all of you


Keeping my phaser set to "stun"..... :mrgreen:


----------



## mysteryscribe (Jan 24, 2007)

actually its about right to make a poster from now lol...


----------



## Digital Matt (Jan 24, 2007)

This is like a good old game of photoshop tennis.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Jan 24, 2007)

reminds me of a chain painting.  Everyone tries to change the style of the painting as it changes hands.


----------



## Digital Matt (Jan 24, 2007)

mysteryscribe said:


> reminds me of a chain painting.  Everyone tries to change the style of the painting as it changes hands.



Yeah, that's basically photoshop tennis.  Start with a photo, manip it, then someone else adds something to it.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Jan 24, 2007)

well join in if you like....couldnt get any more weird


----------



## Jazz (Jan 24, 2007)

For Blind Willie.  







*Launching Voyager into the Cosmic Ocean*​ 
  This is a true story. A man with a guitar was singing spirituals for pennies in front of the Customs House on Canal St. in New Orleans in 1929. When he did his version of the Samson & Delilah story, with its chorus of If I had my way, Id tear this building down  a policeman arrested him for attempting to incite a riot. The singer had been blinded as a little boy when his stepmother threw lye in his face to avenge a beating by his father.

  He struggled through the depression and the 40s, singing and preaching around Beaumont, Texas. Then his house burnt down. With nowhere else to go, he and his wife just slept on soggy newspapers in their burnt room. He caught pneumonia and died, after the hospital refused to accept him, because he was blind.

  In 1977, NASA launched the Voyager spacecraft to explore our solar system and continue on into deep space, never to return. In case they were ever found by some other beings, the Voyager spacecraft included pictures and sounds and messages in 50 languages. In the summer of 2003, Voyager 1 left our solar system and entered interstellar space, some 8.5 billion miles away. Among the pictures and sounds included on the 12 inch gold-plated copper disk stored on Voyager, intended to portray the diversity of life and culture on Earth, is a haunting song called Dark Was The Night  Cold Was The Ground, recorded in 1929 by Blind Willie Johnson, the man with the guitar singing spirituals in New Orleans.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Jan 24, 2007)

haunting story... I think you put the proper ending to this one.  To bad this isnt a larger image it might be a proper epitaph.


----------



## Jazz (Jan 24, 2007)

Thanks ms - this was fun.



> Freaks, all of you.


Uh oh.  Mom caught us screwin' around with the alt section. Now we're gonna get it. :shock:


----------



## mysteryscribe (Jan 24, 2007)

personally I could use *it*... now going back to the original one with all this hind sight... it looks like a little spaceman crawling up on the top left of the tangerine.


----------



## terri (Jan 24, 2007)

I forgot to mention that I love hanging out with freaks.  

It's hard to get into trouble in the Alt section. Charlie keeps trying, though.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Jan 24, 2007)

Why thank you terri, I pride myself on keeping things moving


----------

